# Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" care



## cel3131 (Apr 20, 2009)

I just recently purchased a Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" from the good folks at Tarantula Canada. He's just a little hatchling, 1" in legspan.

I've been looking up information about them for a while but things tend to either be vague, or contradictory. Some sources say they're docile, others that they're aggressive, and the stated full grown sizes are never the same.

I'm not too worried about caring for it, and have it settled in a nice container with plenty of substrate and a good place to hide during the day, so that's not an issue. I easily transfered it from the jar it arrived in into its new container, and it seems a very calm little spider so far.

I was just wondering if any of you have any tips or info a new owner of this species might find uselfull? Do any of you have one, and what were your experiences with them?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Moltar (Apr 20, 2009)

Care for all Pamphobeteus is pretty much the same. Here's a couple of threads that are still right here on page one about caring for P nigricolor.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=91889

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=151385


----------



## upwith inverts! (Apr 20, 2009)

They'll take any hide you offer, they are also fine without one.
Growth rate is pretty fast, my 3 incher molted once every couple months, faster for slings. Eating machines, easy to care for, always have a full water dish, haven't had any burrowing.


----------



## Neophyte (Apr 20, 2009)

I got one of those too. I keep in on moist-ish soil and give it a little hide. These little guys are a lot of fun to have. Great eaters and absolutely adorable when they try to kick. :clap:


----------



## upwith inverts! (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine sometimes hisses at me


----------



## spiders4life (Apr 20, 2009)

All my 4 (1,3) "platys" are burrowing, when given the opportunity, so think they should be given the possibility. 
They like it moist, and eat like they are paid to do it. I keep mine at 26 degrees celcius, and they seem to work fine at that temperature (making cocoons etc). 

My experience tells me that these spiders are a little jumpy, and happy to kick hairs, but i have newer seen a directly threat postiure from any of mine, and never seen them try to bite, but one of my friends got one, who is a total freak, who bites first and ask later.... 

My largest female are approxemately 8cm (thats offcource bodylength).

Regards Mikael.


----------



## Mina (Apr 20, 2009)

They are definitely good eaters.  I provided burrows for mine and they do use them but they also lounge on top of them.  They eat lots for their size, and they can move very quickly.  They like some dampness in the substrate, a water dish, and lots of food.  They grow quickly and they are a very nice looking T.


----------



## cel3131 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! Good to know what I've already been doing for the little thing is what it needs.


----------



## Jones0911 (May 5, 2016)

Mina said:


> They are definitely good eaters.  I provided burrows for mine and they do use them but they also lounge on top of them.  They eat lots for their size, and they can move very quickly.  They like some dampness in the substrate, a water dish, and lots of food.  They grow quickly and they are a very nice looking T.



What's the venom level low?


----------



## Flexzone (May 5, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> What's the venom level low?


Majority of NW T's venom potency is lower then there OW counterparts as they have additional defenses such as urticating hair in their arsenal. Majority of NW venom is comparative to the effects of a bee sting in a healthy individual. What I would be more worried about if bitten would be the mechanical injury of the fangs piercing flesh. and (p.s. the person your asking the question to hasn't logged on in over a year)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911 (May 5, 2016)

Tarantula1995 said:


> Majority of NW T's venom potency is lower then there OW counterparts as they have additional defenses such as urticating hair in their arsenal. Majority of NW venom is comparative to the effects of a bee sting in a healthy individual. What I would be more worried about if bitten would be the mechanical injury of the fangs piercing flesh. and (p.s. the person your asking the question to hasn't logged on in over a year)



Ok thanks, wasn't sure if it was NW or OW


----------

